# Any idea why my 30 second jump is 60 seconds???



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Title says it all. The "30 second forward" command actually fast forwards exactly 60 seconds. The button is only pressed once, the screen actually says only 1 30 seconds FFD was engaged, but moves forward 60 seconds. If I press it twice, it will confirm on screen (status bar) that the 30 second FFD has a "2" and will go forward 2 minutes! Very frustrating. Any ideas why this is happening? TIA.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Have you tried rebooting to see if that cures it???


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, that's odd. A reboot is the first thing I'd try as well.

Or you can ask AirRocker - he's really good with figuring out time issues. :grin:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

:nono:


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

I have reset the box and still the same thing.....60 seconds exactly for a single 30 sec FFD selection. The software is listed as the following.....0x1236 and the box is R15-100.

Just an FYI to determine how far the box has moved is I found a program that had a timer built in as well. The show is PTI on ESPN. And sure enough, 60 seconds for every 30 sec FFD press.

Any thoughts at this point?


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

anybody? 

wow, this forum really doesn't see much activity.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Sounds like double tap. Do any other buttons like chan up or down do this? If a reset did not cure it then I would try to unplug the power for 5-15 min then try again.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

I thought that at first but it's not a double tap. Good thought though as I have done that in the past.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

996911 said:


> anybody?
> 
> wow, this forum really doesn't see much activity.


This forum see a lot of activity, but I think most people, as I am, are stumped. I have an R15 and didn't even know it was capable of a 30 second skip, I thought it was available only on the HR's. I'll go out to my shop and test it later and post back.

Bob has a good point, can you try another remote?


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

Inflation??? Everything is going up these days......


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

??? I don't get a timeline with 30skip, I have no idea whether it's 30 seconds or not. There have been anomalies with it in the past, though.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

A few more pieces of info.......

*Most update software
*Reset receiver
*Have a timeline display
*Get on-screen confirmation that 30 sec skip has been engaged for 1 selection
*Moves forward 60 seconds
*Have on-screen program timing verification
*Have tried 4 remotes (2 D* remotes and 2 URC RF remotes)
*Have consumed a few beers to help me through this tough time 

Other than clicking my heels 3x (6 if I am using my R15 :lol: ) I am at a loss.......


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

996911 said:


> A few more pieces of info.......
> 
> *Most update software
> *Reset receiver
> ...


Did you try to unplug the power yet?


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

How is that different than a reset? Does it do anything to recorded shows...like erase them? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I have the same problem with my R15. They don't seem to put much effort into this box. I think the R15s are becoming obselete as the new R22s use the same software as the HR2Xs.
Anyway, 1 push, skip forward 60 seconds. Since this is the third receiver in a 2 person house it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

996911 said:


> How is that different than a reset? Does it do anything to recorded shows...like erase them? Thanks for the input.


No, it won't hurt anything. But unplugging the power for 5-15 minutes has a way of curing some hard troubles.


----------



## GalaxyMan (Sep 21, 2007)

armophob said:


> No, it won't hurt anything. But unplugging the power for 5-15 minutes has a way of curing some hard troubles.


You'd think it would. My R15-500 bricked, it was replaced with a r15-100, but it does not like the RC64RB that I used on the -500, or at least I thought. Called D* sent replacement for replacement (guess what-100 also!) and it was no better. Had a RC from the H20, switched with r15 and voila! Unfortunately the Remote rc64rb was purchased so I'm sure they won't replace, and the RC24 that came with the H20 is the small button/unlit kind that my sausage like fingers find easy to press two buttons!!


----------

